# Fall Colors 2010



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

My wife and I are looking for a place to go to see fall colors. We are from the Detroitish area and want to contain our trip to a 3-4 hour drive as we will only have a 3-day weekend. That puts us in the Michigan, Ohio, Indiana area. I am looking for information and suggestions from others on where to go, when to go, and what campground to go to.

Thanx in advance...


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> My wife and I are looking for a place to go to see fall colors. We are from the Detroitish area and want to contain our trip to a 3-4 hour drive as we will only have a 3-day weekend. That puts us in the Michigan, Ohio, Indiana area. I am looking for information and suggestions from others on where to go, when to go, and what campground to go to.
> 
> Thanx in advance...


Minnesota is also great in the Fall, but a little to far to travel for a long weekend. With the heat and humidity this past week, it has me wishing for Fall already!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hocking Hills is a great choice for seeing fall colors. 3rd week in October is about right.









You probably have some great places to go north of you also.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

X2 for Hocking Hills. It is probably about a 4 1/2 hr drive for you. Lot's of nice hiking down there too. We will actually be there the weekend of the 8th at the State Park. Third weekend MAY be thier Holloween so they can fill up early. I'm not sure on that.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Yep, Hocking Hills is on our list. In fact, my signature pictures are from a trip there last year! Thank you for the suggestions, any others out there?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, it's a little more than a 3 or 4 hour drive, but the colors here in West Central Texas are.....well....... green and brown.

What an array!

Mark


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Well, it's a little more than a 3 or 4 hour drive, but the colors here in West Central Texas are.....well....... green and brown.
> 
> What an array!
> 
> Mark


Well, then...West Central Texas it is...lol


----------

